

Ask HN: validating that the cofounder is the right one - xenoterracide

I'm starting to work with a friend from High School on a business. We haven't seen each other in 7+ years at this point, and weren't best friends back then. I've learned my lesson the not so hard way not to accept just anyone as a cofounder. Since neither of us have any background that can really be said to be 100% verifiable, how should I approach like a bailout, or trial period? I'm technical, and we're building software, he's financial, marketing, business, and grapic design. I'll be building the product myself. I realize the other stuff is as important, but how can I? should I? validate that he's going to cut it.<p>I myself feel I can be validated by having something to show after a few weeks to a month of work.
======
kloncks
Test him. Make sure he doesn't know he's being tested.

See what he does.

~~~
xenoterracide
how?

~~~
kloncks
Well, if you want to test what he would do under a specific circumstance, go
ahead and simulate it and see how he does.

Or see how he works under pressure/stress.

